# Can weed smoking reveal intro/extroversion?



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Just a small hypothesis. I've noticed the extroverts I know become more talkative when smoking weed and introverts become more quiet and introspective..

Can the way you act after smoking weed reveal your introversion/extroversion?

Any thoughts?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Back in the crazy years when i smoked weed, it made me completely stupid. I wanted to crawl in a corner by myself and be left alone. So for my experience personally, i became really quite. The sound of people talking would annoy me. And if i remember correctly many of the people that i knew smoked weed became the same way, quiet, laid back and reserved. The only thing i enjoyed about weed was eating and sleeping.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

It depends on how it effects the person. Also just living life can reveal if your introvert or extrovert. 

If it is something new you haven't experienced then an introvert can be just as chatty as any extrovert. and an extrovert can become very internal because of this new experience. 

But the majority of the time when i see people smoking weed...(which is at least 70% of my life) Cannabis seems to send people into dream like states (obviously depending on what type) 

But even if we are to look at the types. 

1 is famous for making people chatty and the other knocking them out, which alone seem to determine wether they would seem extrovert or introvert. 

Its hard to say really


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't speak when I get high, I literally just zone in on myself and think. Which is why I'm not too fond of it, I'm introverted enough, I prefer to drink. Its more fun.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

I know this doesn't exactly answer your question but I really like what @elvis2010 has to say:

http://personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/96230-can-i-estp-esfp-2.html#post2427748



> Your primary function is Se. When you smoke dope, you lower your ability to sense. Weed theoretically could help Ns and hypersensing Ss. A hypersensing S would be someone with Asperger's, Autism, or mania.
> 
> However, with most ESFPs and ESTPs, our Se is razor sharp. When you lower that ability, it would make sense to me that your brain reverts to other functions. For ESTPs, the grip or depression is brought on by feelings, Fe, that lead to paranoia, Ni. With an ESFP, it would be facts, Te, leading to that same paranoia, Ni, which is pretty much what you describe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Weed makes me giggle more. I remain the same otherwise (introverted and pretty introspective).


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't see how weed can reveal introversion/extroversion.

The few times I've used it was to help with pain, not for entertainment purposes. That stuff just makes me tired and want to sleep. But I doubt that reaction has anything to do with my introversion- it's just my body chemistry.


----------



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

I've heard someone say that weed actually masks the true personality, but that alcohol actually accentuates and reveals the personality. Scary thought, but might have some validity. Problem is, I know a lot of people that are jerks when drunk, and alcohol can produce unexpected and unpredictable results. But generally pot seems to make everyone more either quiet or laid back. 

Just a thought.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm very introverted normally, and smoking weed usually (though not always) makes me more extroverted than normal. Not so much so that I'd actually say I'm an extrovert when I'm high, but I'm definitely more outgoing and less inhibited around others. Alcohol has an even more pronounced effect on me and I can (almost?) come across as a rather social person -- something I'm really NOT otherwise, haha.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

depending how high i would be, i'd feel much too slow to hold faster paced conversations that require a lot of concentration, or any activity that might seem more extroverted. with that being said, i'd think it makes me more introverted, but i don't necessarily like to have less going on around me while i smoke. actually, i feel kind of crazy if i'm too high and i don't have something to 'bring me back.' and keep some kind of focus outside of my internal world.


----------



## bubbleboy (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure about introversion and extroversion, but definitely neuroticism lol. Getting high always felt like a near death experience for me. Felt like I was gonna swallow my tongue once, have a heart attack another time, and I usually huddle up in a corner in a near catatonic state too. On the rare occasion I'm not a mess though, I'm very quiet and laugh to myself over really strange things. I'm an INFJ, and I have a pretty strange sense of humor even when I'm not high, so that makes sense.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, it is a stimulant, so it will waken up how someone is, yes.

It also confuses someone since it is partially hallucinogenic, so someone will have trouble being on "guard" as they always are.

It isn't lowered inhibitions like alcohol, it is just over stimulation resulting in a guard dropping to some degree.

However, people can be aware of that too and compensate.

That being said, lol, remember some people are more introverted or extroverted than others. It is a bit too simplistic to look at people as just extroverted or introverted, when you can look at a scale of 1-10 instead.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

Cannabis has one of the most variable effect profiles of any drug I can think of. Each strain is a unique mix of cannabinoids which each have their own individual effect. On top of this the growing condions alter quality and content of cannabinoids in the plant. If you take 10 different strains you will have ten different experiences. I feel this should be taken heavily into account when deciding what cannabis may or may not reveal about a person.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Dope Amine said:


> Cannabis has one of the most variable effect profiles of any drug I can think of. Each strain is a unique mix of cannabinoids which each have their own individual effect. On top of this the growing condions alter quality and content of cannabinoids in the plant. If you take 10 different strains you will have ten different experiences. I feel this should be taken heavily into account when deciding what cannabis may or may not reveal about a person.


Amen.

And as a mild psychedelic, the set and setting are just as important, if not more.

Me personally, I use it for introspective purposes. It inhibits my sociability while stimulating my inner experience.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

Dope Amine said:


> Cannabis has one of the most variable effect profiles of any drug I can think of. Each strain is a unique mix of cannabinoids which each have their own individual effect. On top of this the growing condions alter quality and content of cannabinoids in the plant. If you take 10 different strains you will have ten different experiences. I feel this should be taken heavily into account when deciding what cannabis may or may not reveal about a person.


Yes, and even different parts of the same plant can have different cannabinnoid profiles due to different stages of ripeness. 
I would add that dosage plays a huge role also, and that two people smoking the same joint can have completely different experiences because one takes bigger hits.:happy: Frequency of use also affects how one reacts.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Weed just makes you stupider and makes you hungry.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

weed doesn't do anything to my inhibitions... if anything I might be a bit more recluse when high, but that's more to do with the anxiety it induces, discussions tend to get more deep and abstract, sometimes more interesting though..


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Weed just makes you stupider


That is untrue and unfounded, sir! Please present to us your arguments.

...It does indeed make you hungry, though.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Dope Amine said:


> That is untrue and unfounded, sir! Please present to us your arguments.
> 
> ...It does indeed make you hungry, though.


My roommate and all his smoking budies.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> My roommate and all his smoking budies.


Oooh, I see. So *you* can experience what's going on in *their* minds while they're high. Please tell me where I can get some of your telepathic abilities, sir.


----------

